# USB Port not working



## bbivens715 (May 3, 2012)

So I would use my USB Port to plug my I-Phone4 into to play music and have not had a single problem. Well I recently plugged my phone into I-Tunes to update my music and now when I plug my phone in I am getting the following message: "No supported data found. You can safely disconnect the device."

Whats weird is that my husbands I-Phone 4S is working fine.

Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

bbivens715 said:


> So I would use my USB Port to plug my I-Phone4 into to play music and have not had a single problem. Well I recently plugged my phone into I-Tunes to update my music and now when I plug my phone in I am getting the following message: "No supported data found. You can safely disconnect the device."
> 
> Whats weird is that my husbands I-Phone 4S is working fine.
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?


If your phone doesn't work following an update and hubby's does without it, then it seems like the update broke something and it's not the car's fault. Can you back out the update?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My son has had I-Tunes updates trash his iPod multiple times. I would try reinstalling I-Tunes on your PC (generic term here). That has always fixed the problem for him.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the same problem with Android.. Droid Bionic. ?


----------



## Dennis_Mn (Jan 20, 2012)

After a update, I would turn the phone completely off, then power up an try again.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bbivens715 said:


> So I would use my USB Port to plug my I-Phone4 into to play music and have not had a single problem. Well I recently plugged my phone into I-Tunes to update my music and now when I plug my phone in I am getting the following message: "No supported data found. You can safely disconnect the device."
> 
> Whats weird is that my husbands I-Phone 4S is working fine.
> 
> Any ideas what could be wrong?




bbivens715,
I would have to agree with the previous posts. Looks like you have some good advise here. If you are still experiencing a concern, I would recommend that you visit your local dealer. Please keep me posted. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

SanDisk makes a very low profile Cruzer Fit USB Flashdrive, 16GB, can make up your own folders and copy your MP3, WMA, files to this drive. Ebay has them for 14 bucks with free shipping. 

Wife went through a lot of work generating playlists for her MP3 player, I just got her one of these drives, hooked that up to my computer with her MP3 player connected, copied the entire ball of wax to this drive, and took a nap while the computer was working its can off.

That took care of all of her incompatibility problems and got rid of that darn cord. If you read the Cruze owners manual, they cannot guaranty compatibility. Doubt if anyone can since there is an overflood of formats going around.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Reset the iPhone
UNINSTALL iTune then RE INSTALL it.
and try it again, sometimes an iTunes driver can get corrupted for various reasons. Let us know


----------



## That_cruze_guy13 (Aug 24, 2015)

Just bought a 2013 cruze lt and I had no problems with media sync via usb but it just randomly quit a little bit ago and I've tried anything I have a LG g3 vigor any ideas on what to do


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a few short years ago was around 50 bucks to purchase a 128KB flashdrive, recently purchased a 32 GB top end name brand from Newegg for 17 bucks with free shipping.

Can create as many folders or directories that you want. How about two main ones, like husband and wife? List all the husbands tunes with even more folders under his and all the wife's under hers. Well we use Nick or Connie. Saves line cords and not sure about your Cruze, ours barely has enough five volt power to fire up a flashdrive, let alone power a smart phone.

Know with my Android, takes me a half a day, least it seems that way to find a window to enable the USB connection. Ha, just want to get in the car and go someplace, not fooling around with line cords and searching for a window. Not even sure about an iphone, wife won't let me play with hers. Love her very much, but we sure have different tastes in music.


----------

